# Criminal Street Gangs Asian



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Criminal Street Gangs Asian

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Paul Getman (727-865-2608)

This course will present the varying Asian criminal enterprises impacting American society. This information will help the officer identify and investigate criminals within the Asian community. This course is designed for the uniformed patrol officer or investigator who anticipates working with Asians. This course will acquaint the officer with the history and organization of this cultural influence and their criminal activities to include: Drug Trafficking, Burglary, Auto Theft, Larceny, Robbery, Fraud, Gambling, and Extortion.

Course Objectives 

Recognize the Asian presence. 
Understand the Asian mindset. 
Recognize Asian crime characteristics. 
Develop investigative skills to collect intelligence on Asian criminals. 
Overview of topics 

Types of Asian Criminal Groups 
Drug Trafficking 
Home Invasion 
Frauds, Schemes & Counterfeit Products 
Extortion 
Bookmaking & Gambling 
Prostitution 
Cultural Facts Investigators Need to Know 
Interviewing Asian Suspects 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

4/10/2006 8316 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

